# Shimano Terez



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I recently bought the 10-20lbs spin Terez. Caught my first fish on it today, a high 50's snapper and am very pleased with it. Hope you get onto something with it soon.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Love my Terez. Used them on the GBR on bigger stuff, they were great. Overkill in Sydney unless I start hooking Kings.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Love my Terez. Used them on the GBR on bigger stuff, they were great. Overkill in Sydney unless I start hooking Kings.
> ...


That's the one.


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just picked up the 7'2" 10-30lb with the extra fast tip to match with my 6000 FI Stradic loaded with 30lb. Cant wait to put a bit of bend on it.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Would love to to have one of the heavier models for boat fishing around Sydney. Would be used for throwing large stick baits at washes during yellow torpedo season and maybe the occasional tuna charter.


----------

